# Old User Returning For a Peek



## Bilston Blue (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello everyone

I haven't been around the old green lady for a long time, a few years I reckon. This morning I found a very polite though automatically generated email asking if I'd like to return. So here I am, having a mooch, saying hello to any of the old crew, and in particular checking out the scriptwriting forums.

Hi to Sam, Gumby, Hawke, Chester's Daughter, and all the others whose usernames I've forgotten. 

And a special shout out to Bazz Cargo.

If you're around Bazz, I've something you might be interested in.

Regards
BB


----------



## PiP (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Bilston and welcome back! So the Green Lady is sending messages ... hmmmm 

Bazz is still around and still trying to sell his curry nights


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Pip.

Bazz does curry nights? Sounds fun. Are they virtual curry nights or actual real curry nights?

They're coming back to me now, more names: TerryD, PPSage, Bloggsworth..., and the poet who used Susan Sarandon as her avatar, though her username escapes me.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey! That was me.   I use a powerpuff now.  I recall your name but we didn't really interact a lot.   .... Happy October to you.


----------



## PiP (Oct 8, 2017)

> Bilston Blue said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pip.
> ...


----------



## Non Serviam (Oct 8, 2017)

PiP said:


> All the old faces are still here...



I wish.


----------



## Cran (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome back, Blue. Yes, some of the old faces are around or pop in from time to time. Lots more new faces, and a few changes to the furniture since you were last here, though.

If you ever want to flirt with the Dark Side again, just let PiP know.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 9, 2017)

Yay! Old farts stick together... I wonder what kind of glue? Welcome back.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 9, 2017)

Very happy to see you popping back in, Bilston. I hope you hang out a while. So... you're working on scripts now?


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 10, 2017)

bazz cargo said:


> Yay! Old farts stick together... I wonder what kind of glue? Welcome back.



Bostick, Loc-tite, Araldite; they're all the same. Though I'm unsure if Araldite is a figment of my imagination. Good to know you're safe and sound here, Bazz.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 10, 2017)

Terry D said:


> Very happy to see you popping back in, Bilston. I hope you hang out a while. So... you're working on scripts now?



Hi Terry

Not quite working on the scripts yet. I've just completed a foundation course in TV/Film scriptwriting, to get an understanding of the mechanics of the script, how to present them, the dos and don'ts of submitting them. I'm researching a couple of projects I'd like to produce scripts for. One's the true story of a semi-famous WWII fighter pilot, the other a true story about an infamous slum landlord of the 50s and 60s.

On a side note, I don't comment much on Facebook, but some of the photographs you post on there are gorgeous. I suppose you could say they illuminate what can sometimes, on Facebook, appear as an endless cycle of horseshit. I like especially some of the birds you put on there, the flying ones.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 11, 2017)

Well met, Bilston. I too, have happened upon this lovely old friend - not through the same means, however.


----------



## Sam (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome back, Scott. 

Yeah, I'm still banging around. They chained me in the dungeons and won't let me leave. This is actually a cry for help! 

I haven't looked on Facebook in years either. There are some of my friends there who still post meaningful stuff, but unfortunately it's lost in a sea of utter BS. That place is a cesspool, unfortunately, and the less said about it the better. 

Good to have you back.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 11, 2017)

Sam said:


> Welcome back, Scott.
> 
> Yeah, I'm still banging around. They chained me in the dungeons and won't let me leave. This is actually a cry for help!
> 
> ...



Hi Sam, hope you're well and still pounding that damn keyboard. 

I find mostly I limit my time on Facebook to private groups or chatting only to folk I know well. I sometimes venture on to Twitter also, but I think I still don't get how to get the most from it.

Anyway, good to see those general's stars still around here.


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome back Bilston, seems like you pretty well known around these parts.


----------

